# Leaking strut?



## Brass (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi, I posted similar message in suv forum. Today I noticed that my rear 2002 xterra passenger rear strut has decided to leak fluid. Does anybody know if this is a seal problem or more? What is required to fix it? Cheers Bryon


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

That strut needs replacement. It cannot be fixed. Check your warranty terms and conditions and try to get this thing sorted out.


----------

